# lights hand on fire



## topnotchtree (May 9, 2004)

I work for the big orange company. They just brought in nearly 60 "out of state" crews to our area. Now I am beginning to see why Asplundh gets such a bad rap from some of you guys. In less than 2 weeks they burned the wires down twice, and had numerous accidents. One guy was gonna burn the end of his rope to keep it from fraying. He pours gas in it then holds it up like a candle wick to light it. The gas flowed down the rope to his hand. Talk about hot hands!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (May 15, 2004)

My wife to be is the insurance adjuster for Asplundh and Swingle. I get to hear all about the stupid stuff they pull. Actually, Last week they had a groundie get electrocuted in LaGrange Ga. I will look up the details and post another thread on it.

Kenn


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 29, 2004)

They sure must be dumb to do things like that! Thank god I'm a responsible enough woodcutter to know whats smart and whats not.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 29, 2004)

They sure must be dumb to do things like that! Thank god I'm a responsible enough woodcutter to know whats smart and whats not.


----------

